# Mr Sawdust vs Howard Silken



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

When I got my BD 1350 RAS it came with the original manual and the B&D book by Howard Silken entitled How to get the most out of your Radial Arm Saw. Does anyone happen to have both, Howard's book and Mr Sawdust's book? If so does Sawdust offer any more info? Should I make the investment into his book or is it going to be a rehash of what I already have? Thanks


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What did you eventually decide, Harold?


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Mark - I've never did buy Mr Sawdust's book so I"m still at a lost as to its value verses the one by Howard Silken. I can say the Howard does give a lot of advice and between his book and the manual, I have my RAS working well.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Does your local library have it (or can they get it), it may be worth checking out that way.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Mark - I'm not certain if the library has it. I should go look into that.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't compare the two, but I can give a big thumbs up for Mr Sawdust. Some parts are a bit specific to the older Dewalt RAS models. The rest is applicable to all.


----------

